# In light of OSG's epic camping thread



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for the dumb question...

Is it legal or "legal" for me to camp near rivers along the GMR or LMR? His thread totally inspires me to go out and try it sometime. Obviously I'd pay attention to weather reports and pack as needed...but really this question is more about legality than anything else. 

I'm just worried about tresspassing laws and wanting to not get shot.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

It would have to be on public property, or private property with permission I think he said he was on a friends property. That's the thing about Ohio's laws on trespassing. Someone owns almost all the river front property.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Strategy.



Develop one.


Edit: It's easy to find places along the river where you can camp, because it's just far away from everything. There aren't any people around.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Camouflage tent....


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

There are three or four ways to go about it. I have a couple of huge advantages. One I have lived here for fifty years so I've developed a small network of people I know. Two I do some work for a non profit that owns quite a bit of undeveloped land along a local river. There are a couple other ways you can go about it. Knock on the door and say "Hey I was floating down the river the other day and I was wondering, you know that big rock bar back there. Well I'm doing a two day float and was wondering if I could land there for the night next Tuesday? I'll leave it cleaner than I found it" I'd say at least half the time that works, you may have to talk to them a while before they accept your a harmless fisherman. And Fallen is right there is an awful lot of land that say a county or some other big entity owns that is out in the middle of nowhere. Pull up a rock bar an hour before dark and set up camp without a rock concert blaring on your radio or a dozen drunks yelling and no one will ever know your there. Or if they do, they won't care. I've employed all these strategies over the years and have never had a problem. That said, I usually camp solo and have spent my whole life here. If you get arrested, shot at, or deliveranced it's not my fault...

BTW sent you a pm


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> If you get arrested, shot at, or deliveranced it's not my fault...
> 
> BTW sent you a pm


Deliveranced- verb (?): the act of having one's o-ring blown out whilst being made to sing like swine. Commonly committed against those who find themselves stranded in the backwoods and either trapped head down and posterior up, or being held captive by the perpetrators usual partner/family and likely at gun point.

Should you find yourself being accosted, your best chances are to scream "any time now Burt!" While strategically moving you feet one in front of the other in very rapid succession.

This has been your public service announcement.

Mr. A


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Not done a trip like that on any river but the Mad, but can back up what every one else has said. One of my favorite spots is an island in the middle of nowhere. Definitely check out Google maps and make certain there's nothing near there that would make for a bad situation(i.e. businesses, homes, gov. land, etc.) Acting like a drunken idiot will hurt the cause and offering landowners a cleaner property for free will go a long way. I've actually helped one guy block of all but one access to a small wood plot of his next to the Mad, in exchange for worry free fishing, camping, and even drinking around a fire! Its all about respect!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

It's only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught.






See?!




Strategery!!!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught.


This just reenforces my theory that most people on here DO trespass, it is just unspoken. I only say this because I actually take the time to find locations and ask permission and it kinda irks me that others don't. I guess it is ok to steal your belongings as long as I don't get caught...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> This just reenforces my theory that most people on here DO trespass, it is just unspoken. I only say this because I actually take the time to find locations and ask permission and it kinda irks me that others don't. I guess it is ok to steal your belongings as long as I don't get caught...



Maybe you can steal someone's sense of humor. That would be acceptable.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Deliveranced- verb (?): the act of having one's o-ring blown out whilst being made to sing like swine. Commonly committed against those who find themselves stranded in the backwoods and either trapped head down and posterior up, or being held captive by the perpetrators usual partner/family and likely at gun point.
> 
> Should you find yourself being accosted, your best chances are to scream "any time now Burt!" While strategically moving you feet one in front of the other in very rapid succession.
> 
> ...


NOW THAT"S FUNNY I don't care who you are.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Matulemj said:


> Maybe you can steal someone's sense of humor. That would be acceptable.


All fish in the public waterways belong to the State of Ohio until harvested; then that ownership transfers to the fisherman.

I get what you are saying though.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> NOW THAT"S FUNNY I don't care who you are.


Once I saw OSG made "deliverance" into a verb it kind wrote itself, but I couldn't resist posting it! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Once I saw OSG made "deliverance" into a verb it kind wrote itself, but I couldn't resist posting it! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


Up here in the upper river it's also a conjunction and an interjection but maybe we shouldn't go there


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Up here in the upper river it's also a conjunction and an interjection but maybe we shouldn't go there


Ha ha ha! OSG, your fishing prowess is growing to legendary on the boards, but I think your sense of humor is over shadowed!

Mr. A


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Ha ha ha! OSG, your fishing prowess is growing to legendary on the boards, but I think your sense of humor is over shadowed!
> 
> Mr. A



That ain't nothin'. You should see him after a couple of IPA's. 
Let's just say that after 3 or so, ugly women and lampshades are no longer safe!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I see the Mods closed down a thread by Danny Ball in which he said he fishes a pond that has no signs and nobody has said anything to him after being there a few times.Cajunsaugeye was really coming down on him about Tresspassing.OK so the thread was shut down and my post was deleated.
But on this thread that was never closed by the Mods and got no input from Cajun,this thread tells you how and to go ahead and Tresspass because nobody will see you anyway.
This makes of no sense.Funny the way it works for some.
All I know is that the Fishermen who take the biggest risk usually catches the biggest fish.
Lets be fair to all please!



Roscoe


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

You know we've had threads where Dandrews danced in drag with Kingofamberley's Grandma slash Grandpa, Co-angler shot at a little old ladies in a canoe, and Matulemj crushed beer steins on his forehead, not to mention the horrible awfull things House does with waitresses in the restaurants restrooms we go to. I hate to break it to you, but sometimes, sometimes, when the river is blown out and there's nothing better to do we all might take a few liberties with the truth for humor/entertainments sake. After all it's a fishing forum and not the reason for living. About the only way you can really hurt anything on here is to advertise a specific spot and get it fished out. Other than that can't we just get along and talk about the things we enjoy. Well I take that back, just talk about fishing, some of us seem to enjoy causing trouble too...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

OSG,nobody here trying to cause trouble.Just wonder why it's OK for some of us to Tresspass and for some not?Seems like some people just get caught up in their own stories and Ramble on.Just thought it would be fair to treat all the same.Good Luck.




Roscoe.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> I see the Mods closed down a thread by Danny Ball in which he said he fishes a pond that has no signs and nobody has said anything to him after being there a few times.Cajunsaugeye was really coming down on him about Tresspassing.OK so the thread was shut down and my post was deleated.
> But on this thread that was never closed by the Mods and got no input from Cajun,this thread tells you how and to go ahead and Tresspass because nobody will see you anyway.
> This makes of no sense.Funny the way it works for some.
> All I know is that the Fishermen who take the biggest risk usually catches the biggest fish.
> ...


You&#8217;re making an assumption that he was trespassing; you have no idea where he was and/or what kind of arrangements he may have with any landowners in the area.
Go back and read post #5 in this thread.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Dandrews,I reread all but these stand out: #3,#4,#5,#8,#9.



Roscoe


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> OSG,nobody here trying to cause trouble.Just wonder why it's OK for some of us to Tresspass and for some not?Seems like some people just get caught up in their own stories and Ramble on.Just thought it would be fair to treat all the same.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why we are trying to make something out of nothing. This tread has been a peaceful and entertaining discussion. The other tread became a @#$% session and I would imagine that is why it was shut down.

Please don't do it to this or any other tread, we are all just :T


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Dandrews,I reread all but these stand out: #3,#4,#5,#8,#9.
> 
> Roscoe





fallen513 said:


> See?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be an assumption on my part but something tells me that those posts weren&#8217;t meant to be taken as serious camping advice; there&#8217;s the difference, at least to me.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was toying with the idea of wading in a kilt when the weather warms up. I thought it might be more liberating. but now I'm afraid co-angler will shoot at me like he did those two little old ladies. I had no idea he was serious.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I was toying with the idea of wading in a kilt when the weather warms up. I thought it might be more liberating. but now I'm afraid co-angler will shoot at me like he did those two little old ladies. I had no idea he was serious.


Before this goes any further, Id like to suggest something more along the lines of lederhosen...Yea, the more I think about it; the more Id prefer lederhosen if you gotta go with an ancestral garb.
.Please and thanks!



.Oh the humanity!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Before this goes any further, Id like to suggest something more along the lines of lederhosen...Yea, the more I think about it; the more Id prefer lederhosen if you gotta go with an ancestral garb.
> .Please and thanks!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but there were cool guys in Braveheart and Rob Roy. Has there ever been a cool action hero in lederhosen??? How can I feel like I'm trespassing and catching the king's fish when I'm camped out on my friends rock bar in lederhosen???? I think I'm leaning towards a hooded cloak in the druid tradition anyways. Kilts and Lederhosen both are very expensive....


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Ive been using a Cod piece when I go out.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yeah but there were cool guys in Braveheart and Rob Roy. Has there ever been a cool action hero in lederhosen??? How can I feel like I'm trespassing and catching the king's fish when I'm camped out on my friends rock bar in lederhosen???? I think I'm leaning towards a hooded cloak in the druid tradition anyways. Kilts and Lederhosen both are very expensive....


Wear whatever you're comfortable in, just no more nudeling please.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess if youre wearing a kilt youd be more likely to have a stretch of river to yourself.









Of course if youre wearing lederhosen youre not likely to have much company either.
It seemed to work out ok for this guy though.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Lostleader said:


> Ive been using a Cod piece when I go out.


I&#8217;m sure you have the river to yourself in that get up too.

No offense but I'd rather you didn't post any photos, think of the children.

...Oh the humanity!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> OSG,nobody here trying to cause trouble.Just wonder why it's OK for some of us to Tresspass and for some not?Seems like some people just get caught up in their own stories and Ramble on.Just thought it would be fair to treat all the same.Goo
> 
> I don't think anyone is playin favorites roscoe...the last thread just got heated, that's all,
> It's not about the trespassing topic, or who comments, this one didn't get stopped just cuz it's s civilized discussion...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> About the only way you can really hurt anything on here is to advertise a specific spot and get it fished out. [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> But let's not forget that Trailbreaker is the ONLY member that has been given the "OGF Amnesty" status.
> ...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Dandrews said:


> I guess if you&#8217;re wearing a kilt you&#8217;d be more likely to have a stretch of river to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy with the two largemouth looks like a garden gnome!

...and I have no words for the dude in the dress!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the utilikilt.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I would wear a kilt but they make me look fat....we really need the rivers to get back to decent levels.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope all you fellers had a nice Holiday weekend.I think everything has been said.It is what it is.I don't like partly cloudy skies and East or calm winds.Back to fishing!Good Luck everyone.



Roscoe


----------

